

Netflix to remove "Add to DVD Queue" from 'streaming devices' - ajg1977
http://blog.netflix.com/2011/01/removing-add-to-dvd-queue-from.html

======
laujen
This is really stupid. I already can't rate movies I've seen from an iPad and
now I can't add movies, either? The whole point of having a mobile web site is
to let me do this kind of thing on the go at the point when a friend asks me
if I have seen such-and-such movie!

